# Anyone near Vegas able to foster?



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm on a Yahoo group, and one of the people on the group rescues dogs and she had a fire in her house so she's out of her house, and all of the dogs she was fostering looking for homes for them are in boarding right now. One of the dogs, a heeler, is not doing well in boarding (she's going nuts from what I hear) so she's desperately looking for a foster until she can take her or find a permanent home. Tess was found on the side of the road, having been hit by a car. She got her fixed up, I think she's all healed, but either hasn't found a permanent home, or isn't quite ready for one. Is anyone able to help out?


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok, got some pics, and a site that has Tess's full story. Here's her facebook album with pics, http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=23155&id=100000618205101, and here's a site (I'm really not posting this for donations, but it has her full story, I don't want to copy and paste someone else's words and it's a lot to just copy, Mods if I did something wrong with this let me know and I'll delete it), http://savetess.chipin.com/tessfreeway-heeler. She's really not doing well in boarding, so if anyone can help, please PM me and I'll send info. I don't want to post other people's email addresses on the forum.


----------

